# DiRT 3



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Anyone got any views? I never really liked DiRT 2, too much american rubbish and not enough actual rallying. DiRT 3 seems to be a step in the right direction though :thumb:






and its only £32.86 at ShopTo :thumb:


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

I actually enjoyed DiRT2 so much so that I've pre-ordered DiRT3 from ShopTo

Gymkhana looks like it could be fun


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Mine was delivered yesterday from Shopto.net and so far it's pretty good a bit more precise than Dirt2 but haven't been playing it that long as still engrossed in LA Noire :lol:


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

IanG said:


> Mine was delivered yesterday from Shopto.net and so far it's pretty good a bit more precise than Dirt2 but haven't been playing it that long as still engrossed in LA Noire :lol:


Im gutted, I cancelled my pre order from ShopTo and pre ordered it from Sainsburys, on the plus side, I got LA Noire and DiRT3 (when it arrives) for £59.98


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Is this actual Rallying like the original Colin Mcrae? Or still some arcadee crap?


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

minimadgriff said:


> Is this actual Rallying like the original Colin Mcrae? Or still some arcadee crap?


60% is supposed to be proper rallying, but there will still be some of the Paris Dakar buggies and the trucks I presume :thumb:

I think they've tried to step away for the american arcade rubbish but without upsetting their old faithful fans.

Im only buying it beacuse im expecting it to be more proper rallying


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I've loved all the McRae and Dirt games and have being really lucking forward to Dirt 3. The Ken Block stuff looks cools and a return to real rallying will be good. I'm glad rally croos is still in it as I don't think you can beat a bit of an action packed race!

Anyway I'm really pissed as I pre-ordered Dirt 3 weeks ago from Play.com and haven't received it yet! What is the point of these companies offering a pre-order service if it doesn't arive on or before the release date? To make matters worse I was in Asda today and could have picked it up off the shelf and been playing it now and have saved £5 as well!! Has anyone had similar problems with Play?


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

tmitch45 said:


> I've loved all the McRae and Dirt games and have being really lucking forward to Dirt 3. The Ken Block stuff looks cools and a return to real rallying will be good. I'm glad rally croos is still in it as I don't think you can beat a bit of an action packed race!
> 
> Anyway I'm really pissed as I pre-ordered Dirt 3 weeks ago from Play.com and haven't received it yet! What is the point of these companies offering a pre-order service if it doesn't arive on or before the release date? To make matters worse I was in Asda today and could have picked it up off the shelf and been playing it now and have saved £5 as well!! Has anyone had similar problems with Play?


Cant say as I ever use Play.com i always tend to find cheaper places, I got DiRT3 today, pre ordered it from Sainsburys with 20% discount, £27.99 

Best place to check game places http://www.find-game.co.uk/ usually find the cheapest place excluding one of discounts and promotions :thumb:


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Picked a copy up this morning, so far seems really good, the graphics are extremely good as well as the sounds and effects. Been using a wheel with it and the handling is very nice :thumb: Not quite like gt5 but I didnt expect that.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

OK its now day 2 following the release and still haven't got the game from Play.com am well mad!! Do you think its worth me buying it from a shop then returning the game and asking for a refund from Play.com?

Is the handling similar to dirt 2? I found Dirt 2 very different to GT5 and almost felt like I'd had a work out after playing it!! Lets hope the postman brings it tomorrow!!


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

So close!










I'm losing a lot of speed to the WR holder in the bit behind the containers, just before the end. If I could nail that I reckon I'd have him!


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Only just started playin, where is the competitive Gymkana on the game?


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Under 'Single Player' and then 'Time Trials' :thumb:

I came 17th on a Time Trial the other night, only did 2 laps and I didn't even know the track :lol:


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Im loving the game so far. Really is much better than i expected :thumb:


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Brought the game the other day , still not feeling the love for this one.

All the exhibition stuff is getting on my nerves now.


----------



## sean2k (Oct 16, 2010)

hers my gamer name for dirt 3 sean25157


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I was put off a bit by Dirt 2 as it seemed just too arcade like and didn't really feel like you needed to be that skilled to play it. 

Is Dirt 3 better for being more of a driving rather than arcade game?


----------



## Griff.. (Dec 18, 2010)

It's not Richard Burns rally OE Colin McRae 2, we will never get them like that again, hybrid American style to sell more copys.
The graphics are very good, sound of the cars is spot on! Top marks there, RS200X is so fast it's stupid, stages are good but short at 1:30 ish but I'm not far into the game. 
I was hopig for a rally on part like dirt 1 but it's not. So rally, rallyCross, biggie, drift to proceed hopefully it will het better.
As in the name suggests it's not a rally game, Latest WRC game look bad so this is as good as we will get, much better than rally on GT5.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

It's a good game but the Americanization of it ruins it. If you do well on a race, this yank voice over says 'great job, you should put this on youtube!'

WTF...

Why would I want to do that.

Ken Block really irritates me too, he can take his fiesta and his special track and stick it where it hurts.

Colin Mcrae he ain't..


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I agree that the length of stages are very short and only two stages per event where I'm up to. I think the Gymkahana stuff is oK as it does give you the chance to play with settings etc. I'm glad a bought it!


----------



## zynexiatech (Jun 2, 2007)

I love this game it's real fun online too (well xbox 360) love invasion & outbreak online, think iv thrashed it as done about 42 of the achievements now.


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Ive just started playing this with my Microsoft wheel and its transformed the game! the feedback is awesome over the rough ground


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Quick update... I'm still loving the game, the rally events are better and challenging to. I'm having trouble on the snow stages at the moment. I'm using my Logitech GT5 wheel which transforms the game compared to using the pad. The one thing I really enjoyed on Dirt2 which was the rally cross with the close racing and the talking between. Now I know this isn't everones cup-of-tea but the closeness of racing and in race atmosphere doesn't seem the same in Dirt3. Over all its a game I'm very glad I got and feel that all the different events try to cater for the different preferences people have and like most people I have my favorates but really enjoy playing the rest and trying to achive a 1st or platinum in every event. There are not many games I've played where I keep playing and playing a 30 second level (gymkahana level) trying to shave the last 0.3 second off my best time in order to achieve a platinum score!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm totally addicted to this game! Had a busy few weeks at work so evenings have been filled with xbox. That and still trying to complete forza 3 before 4 comes out :lol:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

what's your gamertag james?

i'm quite enjoying dirt3 just now, been playing a lot of forza now though. been actually buying cars and moderately tuning them insead of slapping everything on


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

alan_mcc said:


> what's your gamertag james?
> 
> i'm quite enjoying dirt3 just now, been playing a lot of forza now though. been actually buying cars and moderately tuning them insead of slapping everything on


Not sure on that one :lol: There's 2 which are very similar, one current and one old! I'll look tonight if I remember. I've also been playing a lot of forza and a fair bit of rainbow six vegas 2 since that's epic! Terrorist hunt on hardcore with the max terrorists in villa... awesome


----------



## Kenny6 (Dec 6, 2007)

Got this for £19.90 the other day!!

Awesome, is all I can say, best rally game since Colin McRae! Its just great, not dead long and boring and all different racing keeps it fresh.

GYMKHANA is great :driver:

:thumb:


----------

